# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Free multiplayer for Diablo 2 LOD (come play with me)

## leoj

[I just wrote up this small guide for anyone that wants to come play with me. The game IS only like 10 bucks but who can be fvcked driving all the way to the store? hehe]

--Free multiplayer for Diablo 2 LOD--

1. Download Diablo 2 and Expansion --> 
Find a torrent or buy the game.

2. Install Diablo 2 and Expansion --> 
You Need an ISO burner
You may need a v.1.10 no-cd loader...
--http://www.eximos.de/download/d2loader_v1.10.zip
You may need a keygenerator... 
--Search for: crap-cracker diablo 2 cd-key generator
--Or download this text document list of CD-Keys: http://newd2event.net/download_/conf...ree_cdkeys.zip

3. Update to patch v.1.10 --> 
http://www.eximos.de/download/LODPatch_110.zip

4. Get Battle.Net Gateway Editor --> 
http://www.eximos.de/download/GatewayEditor.zip

5. Add the realm in BNetGEditor -->
Server name: Free 1.10 Server // Host name: 89.190.97.114 // Timezone: 8

6. Startup the game and click the button under Battle.net to find and select the server you added in the Gateway Editor (will be called Free 1.10 Server if you followed the steps).

7. Click create account once admitted to the server and then enter your email if prompted.

8. Enjoy your free D2 experience and invite your friends!

~Leoj:yuck:

----------

